# New Hedgie on the Block



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

So today when I was rushing off to class (I live at a college where hedgehogs are allowed as pets), there were two guys struggling to get a cage through the door. I held the door for them and they said something about going to get a hedgehog. Unfortunately, I didn't have time to talk, and was so surprised by the fact there is another hedgehog around that I didn't say anything. The more I think about it however, the more I worry. 

Thinking back to how little I knew about hedgehogs and how many newcomers struggle with their first hedgies, I'm really wishing I had stopped to talk to these guys more. The cage looked good, solid plastic bottom, plenty big, wire top...but what if they don't have adequate heat? Minnesota weather sucks for hedgies, and the dorms aren't nearly warm enough without some sort of extra heat. What if they are feeding crappy food? What if they don't keep the environment clean enough (we are talking about typical college students here)? I don't know these guys so there is no way for me to deliberately seek them out, and even if I could, I don't know what I would do. I just wish I had thought to refer them to HHC as a resource. 

Am I being condescending by spending my time and energy worrying about a hedgie belonging to people I don't even know?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I do the same thing! Though I haven't seen any other hedgies near me, I am always worried when other people jump into things and get pets without the proper knowledge. (For example, I saw a young couple buy several bearded dragons at Petco recently, after simply seeing "how cute they were" Ugh!!! :evil: ) I think the hedgie and the new owners would appreciate it if you mentioned HHC to them and offered to help get the newcomer set up.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha same here! no matter what kind of animal it is i cant help but to worry about if they know how to care for it :lol: not that im an expert on all animals i still cant help but hope the other people know what they are doing. :lol: what can i say, i just dont have alot of faith in people sometimes, haha


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I worry about stuff like that too. You're definitely not alone in that.

If you can't figure out who or where these guys are, maybe you could post HHC info in a common area in your dorm?


----------

